

ProtoChart: Prototype + Canvas = Pretty Charts - superchink
http://blog.deensoft.com/2008/07/28/protochart-prototype-canvas-pretty-charts/

======
volida
why these things never work on IE?

~~~
superchink
Safari, Opera, and Firefox have supported the canvas tag for over 2 years. IE
simply does not. It's a shame.

